# Just found out tonight that lease may be lost



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 13, 2005)

4 guys that were in the club last year are not getting back in.The guy over the lease is not going to do it this year.I called the land owner and he said he has some guys who want it for duck-hunting and he told me that he went up on the lease from 10 to 12 dollars an acre.The lease is 200 acres with a swamp through the middle of it.He gave us to next friday,but it ain't looking good.Land is in Meriwether Co.For 8 people the price went from 250.00 to 305.00.Only 3 folks in it now.Have to wait and see.


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 13, 2005)

Pay the money if you can.  Sounds like good land.  You could always sublease to the duck hunters.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Oct 5, 2005)

I have some openings for you.

http://forums.gon.com/showthread.php?t=34277


----------



## Bruz (Oct 6, 2005)

*Maybe I can help*

PM Sent


----------



## wildwing (Oct 6, 2005)

are you still looking for members


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 7, 2005)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:
			
		

> 4 guys that were in the club last year are not getting back in.The guy over the lease is not going to do it this year.I called the land owner and he said he has some guys who want it for duck-hunting and he told me that he went up on the lease from 10 to 12 dollars an acre.The lease is 200 acres with a swamp through the middle of it.He gave us to next friday,but it ain't looking good.Land is in Meriwether Co.For 8 people the price went from 250.00 to 305.00.Only 3 folks in it now.Have to wait and see.



So why not pay the $2400, have the 3 members pay their $305 so now you're only out $1485,, sub lease it to the duck hunters at the same rate of $300 per person and then get enough members to make up the difference and save your place to hunt


----------



## bigunga1 (Oct 7, 2005)

finding duck hunting members is NOT a problem around coweta/heard/meriwether co...


----------



## EON (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, if you need members I'd be interested.


----------



## brinkf350 (Oct 12, 2005)

Since I already hunt Meriweather I'd be interested! PM me with info. or phone #.


----------



## EEFowl (Oct 12, 2005)

Where in Meriwether County is the property?  I may be interested in the lease.  Keep the deer hunting, I would only be interested in the duck and turkey.
EF


----------



## Mobetta72 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Hit Me Up if You Need Members!!!*

I am currently looking for a place to hunt!! PM me if you need members, I would join!!!!


----------

